# Pompano Fishing From the Boat



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

First ttime trying this. No luck. Anchored at a few cuts and set normal 2 hook drop rigs out with fish bites.
Did I miss the migration or is there a better method?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

They are there, might have been the full moon


----------



## PompClipper (Jun 29, 2019)

Near the jetties and on jigs


----------



## PompClipper (Jun 29, 2019)

Go to Bama Beach Bum and watch the video from yesterday called “This was Unbelievably good”. They racked me in one after the other


----------

